# Right or wrong....good or bad?



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

2 Months Later, This Toddler Is Still Napping With His Puppy | News-Hound

I have encountered numerous opinions to these pictures...what do YOU think?


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

I think it's awesome. What's wrong with it? Basically like sleeping with a stuffed animal but a pup is 100x more cool


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Yeah, is there supposed to be something wrong with it?


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

That's awesome!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Personally I think it's fine, they're both enjoying the nap together and no harm done.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Thunder Buddies for life! I think it's fine as long as they remain acting appropriately in the rest of their interactions.

David Winners


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

There is no wrong answer here. Everyone runs their households in their own personal way.
I did not allow any animals in my children's rooms when they were young. I wanted my kids to sleep well without a dog (we had 5) taking up space and/or bothering them. I have never shared my bed with my dogs for the same reason. 

Would those that see this as Ok still think it was OK if the puppy's anus/penis was against the baby's face? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Saphire said:


> There is no wrong answer here. Everyone runs their households in their own personal way.
> I did not allow any animals in my children's rooms when they were young. I wanted my kids to sleep well without a dog (we had 5) taking up space and/or bothering them. I have never shared my bed with my dogs for the same reason.
> 
> Would those that see this as Ok still think it was OK if the puppy's anus/penis was against the baby's face?


Looks like they are sleeping fine and not bothering each other. I don't think it would be appropriate to take photo's if the dog was in a position with his butt or penis in the childs face, why would you even go there with that question? 
Kids and dogs(or cats) have grown up together forever....why is it a problem if they nap together?


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

onyx'girl said:


> Looks like they are sleeping fine and not bothering each other. I don't think it would be appropriate to take photo's if the dog was in a position with his butt or penis in the childs face, why would you even go there with that question?
> Kids and dogs(or cats) have grown up together forever....why is it a problem if they nap together?


My question has nothing to do with an actual picture being taken, but more for the hygiene factor. Looking away from the "cute" factor ie. worms, giardia etc. You can't control the child or puppy's sleeping positions unless directly supervising. Just a point that was brought up in another conversation.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

The mouth would hold the same amount of bacteria. 
If the child isn't compromised immune wise, I don't think there is any more risk than playing with the dog or handling the dogs toys. 
Parents are putting their children in bubblewrap to keep them ubersafe. Without exposure to different germs and bacteria how can their immune systems gain strength?


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

dogs sit around the house all day with their butts exposed on the carpet 
couches beds 
how much different is it to have it next to the kids faces in a pic? 
the kid probably crawls where it has touched anyway LoL
i see no difference
studies have shown kids that grew up with pets had fewer allergies and other health issues than kids who didnt


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

onyx'girl said:


> The mouth would hold the same amount of bacteria.
> If the child isn't compromised immune wise, I don't think there is any more risk than playing with the dog or handling the dogs toys.
> Parents are putting their children in bubblewrap to keep them ubersafe. Without exposure to different germs and bacteria how can their immune systems gain strength?


Agree with this. Germs are good.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Those pictures are precious and those two will be best friends. My son always wanted the dogs to sleep with him and they did.


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

I think it is great.If I saw the dog's butt by my kids face it would not bother me. Unless a kid is immunocompromised there are incredibly unlikely to get sick from a pet. When my new adoptees had roundworm , of course I took my precautions. But in general I keep my pets healthy .

It has been shown that germ freakness and antibacterial everything has in fact caused a spike in illness and resistant germs.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Definitely a stunt baby.....

SuperG


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> If the child isn't compromised immune wise, I don't think there is any more risk than playing with the dog or handling the dogs toys.
> Parents are putting their children in bubblewrap to keep them ubersafe. Without exposure to different germs and bacteria how can their immune systems gain strength?





Oisin's Aoire said:


> Unless a kid is immunocompromised there are incredibly unlikely to get sick from a pet. When my new adoptees had roundworm , of course I took my precautions. But in general I keep my pets healthy .
> 
> It has been shown that germ freakness and antibacterial everything has in fact caused a spike in illness and resistant germs.


 These quotes pretty much sum up how I feel about it. Recent studies have indicated that some kids that grow up "too clean" have more allergies and immune issues than kids that live with pets, play in the dirt, etc. 

Germs have been around since the dawn of time. People (and dogs) have evolved with these germs, so that we can co-exist. Since people and dogs started living together, our shared microorganisms evolved together too.

Since we've been spending eons with these germs, our bodies have a pretty good idea of how to deal with them. But disinfectants and modern household chemicals are something we did not evolve with. I worry more about the long-term effects of disinfectants than I do about germs.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

There is one thing, and one thing ONLY that makes me upset about these pictures.....






That I can't sleep in those positions without hurting myself! Otherwise, :wub: adorable. ETA: Some..some of those positions. If I couldn't sleep in any of those positions I'd never sleep!


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

Meh......my kids have eaten/played in sheep poo, injested chook poo, eaten cat and dog food, eat dirt and are generally disgusting with what they get up to on our farm ........they never get sick......those pictures are so heartwarming.......what a beautiful keepsake for mum.


----------



## Midnight12 (Jan 6, 2012)

I think it is fine. My grandson always took a nap on the daybed and my last gsd would jump up and nap with him. She has now gone to the rainbow bridge and he is a very healthy 15 year old.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Its adorable. I see no issue with it, other than it looks like the kid sleeps in a set up photo studio. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

